
Show HN: SheetHub – Your notes and gists all in one place - cedricmar
https://www.sheethub.io
======
cedricmar
I’ve released a side project because I needed this tool.

I use Notes on OSX quite a bit (and GEdit on Linux...) for gists, reminders,
cheatsheets etc... Mainly to re-use code bits and idioms I find useful. But
then I switch computers / OSes quite a bit and I don’t have these notes with
me everywhere. Also I spend a lot of time searching the same code bits over
and over again, I wanted something more productive.

I wanted to solve this problem for me in a way that was compatible with my
usual workflow (copy / paste!).

So I built [https://www.sheethub.io](https://www.sheethub.io) it is very Beta
ATM, but if you find a use for it I'm happy :)

~~~
ktpsns
According to the current contents, you seem to focus programmers.

Here's a thing: The command line got very popular over the last years. What
about a CLI client for sheethub? This could accelerate the usefulness of this
tool. I also think about a sane integration with other tools (UNIX
philosophy), for instance fzf and friends.

------
badrabbit
Interesting name when you pronounce it.

------
ajainy
nice tool, specially modern programmer is always switching context and I
always loose my prev notes. right now my notes and gist's are spread around
multiple google drives and my GitHub account.

Even if I adopt this tool, my biggest fear is, this website will disappear one
day. and how about security. what if my personal notes have passwords.

and second biggest fear is, if my company firewall this site, then I am back
to same situation

------
evsamsonov
Very interesting and useful project. I was going do develop the same one
myself. Do you have any plans to open its source that other devs could install
it on their own servers to keep data under own control and contribute to
improve this project?

------
jlbnjmn
The site did not display correctly for me on mobile.

~~~
cedricmar
A few fixes have been released to make it more mobile friendly thxs for the
feedback!

------
1cvmask
good luck.... when will you double down on it?

~~~
cedricmar
Thxs! I have a clear roadmap to make it more and more useful, I'll follow it
as quickly as I can :)

------
monkeypilot
Not very responsive.

~~~
cedricmar
A few fixes have been released to make it more mobile friendly thxs for the
feedback!

